# Baby Rabbits!



## mellie (May 21, 2008)

Hi ! my rabbit gave birth to 5 baby bunnies on the 12 may, they have all got their fur and are starting to open their eyes, she is a fab first time mum and they are all growing fast!! she is a very ppl friendly bun but only i have been checking the babies and i was wondering when can i give the "nest" a clean out? she has the free run of her own garden shed , the whole garden and the house! i have kept the rest of her shed clean but not touched the nest, do i leave it well alone till they start making their way out of the nest???? thanks in advance for any advice!! mel


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

I usually clean out the sleeping compartment(where they nest)once buns are out and about,eating etc.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhh, have you got any pics of mum rabbit and some of babies when they are up and about,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

